# Pigeon puberty?



## klawfran3 (Apr 15, 2015)

When I first got my pigeon he was kind and sweet, letting me pet him and come near him. Now that he has reached about three months old (give or take) he has suddenly gone from cute and timid to aggressive and "bitey." He puffs up and coos in circles when I get near him and if a hand approaches he either bolts away or bites and claws; I have scratches on my arms from him. I don't understand why he is doing this, but I am making a guess and saying pigeon puberty? Do pigeons even go through puberty? If it is, how long will this last and will he grow out of it, as I miss the sweet little bird he was a week ago. Anything I can do to stop it too?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I have read on this site that when pigeons peck their owners, they are actually finding them as their mates. Tho my 3 months old baby does the same since almost more than a month and it is too hard , I don't like it. He coos seeing me and pecks hard. Even when I try to put feed and water in his cage, he doesn't want my hand to be in. I don't think he treats me as mate but enemy he anyhow try to make me away from him 
I named him sweetu but don't know where the sweetness has gone. 
Someone who experienced same situation may give some ideas. 
A friend told me when he does so, hold him in hands, pet him and feed him some corns or peas. I do everything but he is never changed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All pigeons have different personalities, and females will tend to remain sweeter than males, but not always. They are growing up, and it is normal for a pigeon to claim their cage as their area, and defend it against someone else coming in. Very natural. Also, it isn't really natural for a pigeon to like being picked up and petted. They aren't puppies. They like to come to you, but on their terms, and when they feel like it. Try tempting them with treats to get them to want to come to you, but remember that they are birds, and aren't really into cuddling and snuggling unless trying to mate with you. You have to accept them on their terms, which is usually a bit more stand offish. That's the way they are programmed. 
Pecking at you isn't seeing you as a mate, but probably defending his territory.


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

Pigeons do peck and bite and wing slap their owners some more than others just like they would do to other pigeons. But if he is doing it all the time it usually means he is unsure or insecure or is just defending his territory. Pigeons usually claim a few spots around the house or loft as their own and will defend them from other pigeons or people. There is nothing you can do about this. Especially in their cage. If you are taking him in the same area he is probably just defending his territory. If you he is always fighting you no matter where you are he is probably trying to protect himself from you. How often do you handle him? And how rough do you handle him? If you don't handle him enough you need to spend more time with him so he gets used to you and to being outside his cage hand feed him so he gets used to your hands. Never grab him or hold him against his will unless its an emergency. My pigeon used to fight me all the time but after I started taking her put more and letting her come to me instead of forcing her she stopped fighting me so much. She still viciously defends her cage from me and anywhere else she claims as hers. She has ripped three feathers out of my moms duster for dusting in her favorite spot above the refrigerator. And sometimes if I tap at her like a pigeon pecking her she will fight with me because I think its fun to play fight with her sometimes. But most of the time when she is out she is not fighting. Remember that birds don't cooperate if forced into anything.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

OK I agree they are territorial and so he doesn't let me enter my hand inside his cage. Good enough but when he is in my lap he doesn't run away that means he isn't scared of me but he pecks me hard and coos while in my lap which isn't his territory. Also he sits on my shoulder and doesn't jump away but sometimes when he gets a chance he tries pecking at my ears, nose or even eyes. Lol. What kind of behaviour is this I don't know. Once he was doing so being on my shoulder then he sat there and closed his eyes and slept and I had to bring him down after some time but then again he started pecking me when he came down in my lap 
Pigeons are really different!!!


----------



## Caitlinsmith (11 mo ago)

kiddy said:


> OK I agree they are territorial and so he doesn't let me enter my hand inside his cage. Good enough but when he is in my lap he doesn't run away that means he isn't scared of me but he pecks me hard and coos while in my lap which isn't his territory. Also he sits on my shoulder and doesn't jump away but sometimes when he gets a chance he tries pecking at my ears, nose or even eyes. Lol. What kind of behaviour is this I don't know. Once he was doing so being on my shoulder then he sat there and closed his eyes and slept and I had to bring him down after some time but then again he started pecking me when he came down in my lap
> Pigeons are really different!!!


Actually your lap is his territory, as well as your shoulder if those are spots he regularly hangs out. Their territory can be made up of multiple spots. My pigeon will do the same thing to my boyfriend when he’s on him, he’ll sit on his shoulder but violently peck if his hand comes near. They don’t really consider shoulders and laps as an extension of you, just perches that you happen to be always invading.


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

if he puffs and stomps, i see that behaviour with ferals towards mates and not so much as defence, and they do like to peck their mates... also i heard thet its best to find a neutral space to interact with pogeon as his nest/ chage he gets unconftable as he claimes and protects it, but if you tempt him to neutral grownd by not giving food in chage but putting food on ground closer and closer to you untill he eats from hand and then flys into them to eat, i do it with ferals


----------

